# speakers on glass shelves



## tworthen (Mar 14, 2013)

My entertainment center has glass shelves. When placing speakers on the shelves: should I isolate them from the glass shelf with a shock absorbing pad e.g. thick rubber, or just set them directly on the glass?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It wouldn't hurt to have some sort of pad under them. it really depends on the thickness of the glass.


----------

